# Any idea what breed of calf I am?



## AuntJenny (Oct 5, 2010)

I purchase this heifer and from a farmer who bought a lot of calves from an auction, no clue what she is. I am guessing holstein crossed with what


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Oct 5, 2010)

Maybe Holstein-Brown Swiss cross?


----------



## AuntJenny (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh that would be a nice cross.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome!

Could there be jersey in her as well?  Her body color and shape remind me of jerseys.


----------



## AuntJenny (Oct 5, 2010)

Could be anything in her. The man said he new nothing.I am hoping for her to be a holstein/dairy cross.


----------



## john in wa (Oct 5, 2010)

I just purchased a day old from my vet who also owns a small dairy. the calf i purchased is Holstein Jersey cross. He told me he is now crossing all his Holsteins with jersey. From what he said it brings up the butter fat content of the milk and more butter fat = more money.My calf is about the same color as yours with out the white.


----------



## AuntJenny (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks that is good to hear.


----------



## jhm47 (Oct 5, 2010)

Possibly Holstein X Simmental, or Hereford.  Most likely some Simmental with the big ears and white face.  Will milk well if H X Simmi, and also produce nice calves.  Make sure she's not a freemarten.


----------

